# (Hilfe)Beyerdynamic DT 770,880,990 600 Ohm Kaufen



## D@rk (26. Dezember 2012)

Hey Leute,
wollte mir gerne nach Weihnachten die Beyerdynamic DT Pro bestellen.
Am liebsten mit 600 Ohm, da diese wohl die beste ortung und genauigkeit aufweisen.
Leider finde ich KEINEN Shopp wo ich die dinger bestellen kann.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.....

Das maximales Budget liegt bei ca 300€
offen oder geschlossen bin ich nicht ganz sicher da ich es gerne probehören würde
Soundkarte ist bereits vorhanden. Habe die Asus Phoebus
  Anwendungsbereich? (Filme 20%, Spiele 60%,Musik 20%)
Musikgeschmack? (Hip-Hop/R&B 50%, Charts 20%, Rock 15%, Pop 15%)


Hier die Links:


Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro
Beyerdynamic DT 880 Pro
Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro

Habe schon gelesen das es diese in 600Ohm gibt.

Bitte um eure Hilfe.

Mfg


----------



## soth (27. Dezember 2012)

Die 600 Ohm Varianten gibt es beispielsweise bei madooma:
BEYERDYNAMIC / MADOOMA Kopfhörer


----------



## BöserMob (27. Dezember 2012)

Ein Rhedenser 

Auch wenn ich jetzt nicht viel helfen kann, wünsche ich Dir viel Spass mit den Hörern! Gute Wahl, besitze selber die 880Pro mit 250Ohm in Kombination mit der Xonar Essence 

Grüße aus Bocholt


----------



## schmeck (27. Dezember 2012)

ich würde mich eher auf die klangunterschiede der einzelnen modelle konzentrieren, als die - für ungeübte hörer marginalen - klangunterschiede zwischen 250 und 600ohm modell..


----------



## D@rk (27. Dezember 2012)

Möchte mir ja gerne die 3 Modelle bestellen und diese probehören an meinem PC. 
Nur die frage ist, kauf ich die 600 Ohm modelle und wo kauf ich die


----------



## BöserMob (27. Dezember 2012)

Wenn alle gleichzeitig und von einem Händler sein sollen bestell doch direkt bei Beyer. Hab mich ein bisschen umgeschaut und auch keinen Händler gefunden der ALLE Modelle in 600Ohm bereit hält. Nichtmal Thomann 

Wenn du doch noch zweifelst wieviel Ohm (entnehm ich deinem letzten Post) schreib doch bitte wie du die Hörer am Pc anschliessen willst. Ab 250Ohm empfehl ich Dir einen Kopfhörerverstärker, sonst wirds Dir zu leise.



Edit wegen Kaudawelsch, gerade erst wach ;D


HeBa:

http://www.hebasound.de/shop/produc...dynamic-dt-770-pro-sonderedition-600-ohm.html
http://www.hebasound.de/shop/product_info.php?info=p9892_beyerdynamic-dt-880-edition-600-ohm.html

Immerhin 2 auf einen Streich


----------



## soth (27. Dezember 2012)

Schön, das mein geposteter Link ignoriert wird...


----------



## D@rk (27. Dezember 2012)

Habe dein link nicht ignoriert...
Der ist super 
Habe schon den warenkorb aufgefüllt. Danke dafür...

Als KV habe ich die Asus Phoebus.. 600 ohm sind möglich...

Nur was würdet ihr empfehlen zum zoggen
250 oder 600


----------



## xXenermaXx (27. Dezember 2012)

Die Pro's gehen meines Wissens nur bis 250 Ohm. Die Edition bekommst du bis 600 Ohm. Zum zocken reicht sogar die 32 Ohm Variante. Bei Musik ist die 250 Ohm schon angebracht. 600 Ohm wahrscheinlich nicht unbedingt ein muss. An nem Handy etc. bekommst du die 250 Ohm Variante selten auf schmerzhafte Pegel. Bei 600 Ohm sollte dass dann schon relativ leise werden. 
Ich hab den DT880 Ed. 250 Ohm jetzt mal am Headphone-Ausgang vom Pioneer LX-56 angeschlossen und der macht schon gut Dampf.


----------



## Elvis3000 (27. Dezember 2012)

Beyerdynamic DT990PRO Kopfhrer

kauf da,3 jahre garantie und 3o tage rückgaberecht.wat willste mehr...

ich hab von dort den 770dt in der 80 ohm version  : )  den kannste direkt an die soundkarte hängen....ohne verstärker gedöns....    : )


----------



## D@rk (27. Dezember 2012)

Ich brauch die Beyer KH nur für den pc.

Woanders werde ich die nicht benutzen.
Die pro gibt es in 600 Ohm. 

Look at top. Der link der gepostet wurde.

Eine KV habe ich.
Meine Asus Phoebus ist für 600 Ohm KH. Das passt.

Frage ist nur ob es sich lohnt fürs zogen bzw. Räumliche Ortung von Gegnern sich die 600er zu kaufen anstatt die 250er.

MfG


----------



## soth (27. Dezember 2012)

Die 600 Ohm Varianten sind besser, normal aber auch teurer...
Ob sich der Aufpreis in deinen Augen lohnt, musst du entscheiden.


----------



## keppes (27. Dezember 2012)

Poste unbedingt für welchen KH du dich letztlich entschieden hast (und warum). Ich hatte mich auch mit den Beyers beschäftigt. Welche ich am besten finde, schreibe ich dir nach deiner Entscheidung, um dich nicht zu beeinflussen.


----------



## Skeksis (27. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab bei meinem DT880 250 Ohm auf Low Gain und dann auch nur auf halbe Power. Ich habe keine Ahnung was manche Menschen für Pegel fahren wollen. Und damit bin ich schon mehr als laut genug.


----------



## D@rk (27. Dezember 2012)

Sry noob frage:

Hat die Impedanz was mit Lautstärke zutun???


----------



## soth (27. Dezember 2012)

Ja, der Einfluss ist aber minimal...

Wenn es dich interessiert, kannst du dich hier ein bisschen einlesen.


----------



## Elvis3000 (27. Dezember 2012)

D@rk schrieb:


> Ich brauch die Beyer KH nur für den pc.
> 
> Frage ist nur ob es sich lohnt fürs zogen bzw. Räumliche Ortung von Gegnern sich die 600er zu kaufen anstatt die 250er.
> 
> MfG


 
wenn du nur zocken willst und nichts anders damit machst und es dir auf die "räumliche ortung" ankommt,dann kauf dir den sennheiser pc 350.ich habe schon viele kh gehört aber der war /ist der beste bis jetzt (zum zocken).der wurde halt klanglich extra darauf abgestimmt.da wurden beispielsweise die bässe stark zurückgefahren weil die bei de ortung nur stöhren würden.die ohrpads sind riesengross und absulut abgeschirmt von außengeräuschen wie der dt 770.und er ist leichter als die beyer....und er ist schon für 90 euro zu haben.....

hatte den selber ein jahr zum zocken.aber es fehlt halt im unteren bereich der rumms.das hat mich dann schon gestört zumal im sp oder bei filmen.da ist der 770 pro natürlich schon der knaller,und "die ortung" finde ich auch noch völlig ausreichend.....


----------



## D@rk (27. Dezember 2012)

@ Elvis3000
Hab den Sennheiser pc 350 schon getestet bei einem kollegen. Finde diesen nicht so gut. Ist mir etwas zu langweilig. Und in BF, CoD, usw. will ich Action 

@ Skeksis
Mich würde schon deine meinung interessieren. Werde trotzdem alle 3 bestellen und diese Testen. 

@soth
Danke für den Link.
Werde dann wohl die Hochohmigen nehmen. 

Werde mich wohl nurnoch mit den DT770, 990, 880 auseinander setzen müssen -.- 
Teuer alle 3 zu bestellen ....
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/68626-skeksis.html


----------



## Elvis3000 (27. Dezember 2012)

wenn du action willst nem den 770 .der spielt sehr dynamisch und hat einen eher knalligen bass.wennns da rummst dann gewaltig.........




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (27. Dezember 2012)

Im Zweifel bzw. bei Bedarf besteht ja auch die Möglichkeit, den Bass im z.B.: Multiplayer herunterzuregeln. Das hochohmiger KH bzgl. Ortung besser sein könnte, auf die Idee kam ich gar nicht. Habe aktuell einen KH mit relativ kleiner Räumlichkeit und am Einsatz in Spielen gezweifelt. Hat sich auch erst komisch angehört, aber da war noch nicht die x-fi 3D Raumberechnung aktiviert. Nun bin ich eigentlich sehr zufrieden, muss aber am WE noch ausgiebig testen. 

Theoretisch sollte der geschlossene 770 eine etwas kleiner Bühne/ Räumlichkeit als der offene 990 haben oder? Aber wirst du anhand des Vergleichs ja dann beurteilen können


----------



## D@rk (27. Dezember 2012)

warum ist es so schwer die 
Pro version in 600 Ohm zu bekommen.
Finde die nicht.
Bei Madooma haben die nur die 770 und 990

Muss wohl von den pro auf edition ausweichen -.-


----------



## soth (27. Dezember 2012)

Dort gibt es doch den DT990 Pro mit 600 Ohm:
BEYERDYNAMIC DT 990 PRO 600 Ohm Studio-Kopfhörer DT990 / MADOOMA Kopfhörer


----------



## xXenermaXx (27. Dezember 2012)

Versteif dich mal nicht auf die 600 Ohm Version. Die 250er reichen imho dicke.
Die Ortung ist auch mit diesen top. Und für ein nicht geschultes Ohr ist der Unterschied wahrscheinlich marginal. Da wird der  Unterschied zwischen dein einzelnen (770 - 990) und zwischen Pro und Edition größer sein.


----------



## D@rk (27. Dezember 2012)

@Soth.... dort gibt es aber nicht die 880 pro 600 ohm version =( finde die nicht.

@xxenermaxx
hätte schon sehr gerne die 600ter
wenn ich schon einmal so viel geld für kh ausgebe dann auch für gute und die hohe impendanz ist ja auch gut 


muss mich mal etwas belesen ob die edition große unterschiede zum pro haben.


----------



## Stryke7 (27. Dezember 2012)

Ich klinke mich hier auch mal ein:

die 600 Ohm Version ist genau wie die 32Ohm Version  ziemlich selten zu finden.  "Normalerweise" werden die Modelle alle mit 80 und 250Ohm gebaut. 

Ich selbst nutze den 770 Pro mit 250Ohm, das klingt schon nett. 

Wenn du jedoch 600Ohm am PC nutzen willst, musst du vermutlich zwingend eine Endstufe dazwischenschalten. Mit 250Ohm ist meine Soundkarte schon ziemlich beschäftigt ...


----------



## Skeksis (27. Dezember 2012)

D@rk schrieb:


> @ Skeksis
> Mich würde schon deine meinung interessieren. Werde trotzdem alle 3 bestellen und diese Testen.
> 
> t den DT770, 990, 880 auseinander setzen müssen -.-
> ...



Genrell gerne. Zu was genau willst du meine Meinung denn hören?


----------



## BartholomO (27. Dezember 2012)

Also ich habe auch die DT 770 250 Ohm Version mit einer Xonar DGX und die Ortung ist eigentlich auch sehr gut, man hört immer fast auf den cm genau wo sich der Gegner befindet.


----------



## D@rk (27. Dezember 2012)

Also  
Laut Asus kann meine xonar Phoebus mit 600 ohm kh umgehen.  
Ich würde gerne die 600 bevorzugen da diese mehr Genauigkeit zulassen und einen besseren klang usw haben für etwas aufpreis fänd ich das schon gut. 

 @skeksis 

Würde gerne wissen 
Wie du das gemacht hast.
Hast du dir auch alle 3 bestellt?
Hast du die pro oder edition?
Und wenn du alle 3 da hattest.
Kann man wirklich einen deutlichen unterschied Hören


----------



## Stryke7 (27. Dezember 2012)

Sorry, das habe ich überlesen   Ja wenn du schon die Phoebus hast, dann sollten auch 600Ohm gehen.  Insofern du da keine Disco-Lautstärke willst 

Ich denke aber, dass der Unterschied nicht mehr so riesig ist.


beyerdynamic Händler - Broadcast - Broadcast  Schau doch mal, ob da ein Händler in deiner Nähe bei ist   Es geht nichts über selbst ausprobieren.


----------



## Skeksis (28. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin nach Köln zum Musicstore gefahren und hab mich 2h lang durch Kopfhörer gehört. Und mich dann zwischen DT990 und DT880 entschieden, die am Ende noch übrig waren. Ich finde dieses "ich bestell mal für 1000€ Ware und schick dann 3/4 davon zurück" ist ehrlich gesagt miserables Konsumentenverhalten. Nur weil es gesetzlich möglich ist muss ich das ja noch lange nicht unterstützen.

Zwischen 32 und 250 Ohm Version konnte ich tatsächlich einen Unterschied feststellen, zwischen 250 und 600 in einem so geringen Unfang, dass ich mir nicht sicher war ob ich mir das nicht eingebildet habe. Und da ich bei mir die Tiefbässe via EQ an der STX ein gaaanz klein wenig angehoben habe, ist die Entscheidung schlussendlich auf den DT880 gefallen. Bisserl Bass reinmischen geht immer, aber rausmischen aus dem Naturklang des KH ist da schon schwerer. Zumal mit der überpräsente Bass vom 990 doch irgendwann auf den Nerv gegangen ist.

Habe also DT880 mit 250 Ohm und bin mehr als zufrieden mit dem Gerät.

Hoffe das hat dir geholfen.


----------



## D@rk (28. Dezember 2012)

Hey super danke

Hättest du evtl. Die Adresse von dem laden für mich?
Wenn die die Beyer in 250/600 Ohm haben fahr ich dahin und höre mich durch


----------



## Skeksis (28. Dezember 2012)

MUSIC STORE professional - Home


----------



## strelok (28. Dezember 2012)

D@rk schrieb:


> Also
> 
> Ich würde gerne die 600 bevorzugen da diese mehr Genauigkeit zulassen und einen besseren klang usw haben für etwas aufpreis fänd ich das schon gut.


 
600 ohm sind schon laut, also das is für mich zu viel. Da wirst nach längerem Musik hören oder auch zocken terrisch.
Das schlagen dir oft hohe oder wuchtige Töne ins Ohr, das es schon fast weh tut.


----------



## D@rk (28. Dezember 2012)

Danke. Auf der seite haben die, die beyer nicht aber evtl im shop.
Morgen mal anrufen ob die da sind.

Mit der lautstärke ist ja das kleinste problem.
Man kanns ja leiser stellen


----------



## D@rk (28. Dezember 2012)

So... nach ca. 2 Stunden abtelefonieren der Beyerdynamic telefonlisten und 40 gesprächspartnern kann ich sagen ich habe 2 läden gefunden die sich für mich erkundigen bei beyerdynamic ob sie die KH 770,880,990 in 600Ohm bekommen können.
Den einzigsten den ich nicht erreicht habe ist Madooma. Haben wohl ferien xD
Ich hoffe das dauert jetzt nicht alles ewig. Sonst entscheide ich mich für die Edition und bestell diese in 600Ohm und entscheide mich dann. Mehrere läden sagten mir das das wohl die beste möglichkeit wäre und das es nicht schlimm wäre sich die zuschicken zu lassen und dann an den eigenen quellen zu testen.


----------



## Sky1337 (29. Dezember 2012)

Da mir vor kurzem mein G35 (Asche auf mein Haupt, nachdem ich mich hier durchgelesen habe  ) abgeraucht ist 
hab ich mich mal auf die Suche nach neuen Kopfhörern gemacht. Und dieser Thread hier trifft genau auf meine fragen zu.

Mich interessieren die Unterschiede zwischen der Pro und der Edition Version der Beyerdynamic Kopfhörer.
Welche unterschiede sind da auszumachen? 

Zusätzlich würd ich noch gerne Wissen was die Unterschiede zwischen Offenen, Geschlossenen und Halboffenen Kopfhörern sind.
Das einzige was ich aufgenommen habe ist, dass anscheinend bei offenen KHs eine bessere Räumlichkeit bzw. Ortung in spielen gegeben ist.


----------



## Stryke7 (29. Dezember 2012)

Die Edition-Versionen sind (seltene) Versionen mit anderen Ohm-Zahlen, ansonsten passiert da im Grunde nichts.

Der Unterschied zwischen geschlossen und offen ist,  dass geschlossene KH deine Ohren komplett nach draußen abschotten,  offene nicht.  Im Gegenzug wird auch deine Musik nach außen gelassen oder nicht.  

Geschlossene KH können dadurch viel leichter einen kräftigen Bass erzeugen, während offene KH leichter "räumlich" klingen können, als wäre der Schall in einer Halle statt nur in der kleinen Plastikschale.


----------



## soth (29. Dezember 2012)

Das stimmt so nicht ganz, speziell der DT 770 soll als Edition Modell neutraler abgestimmt sein...

Auch dichten nicht alle geschlossenen Kopfhörer gut ab, speziell bei den höherpreisigen Modellen hört man quasi alles, wie bei einem offenen Kopfhörer.

Vielleicht noch interessant: [GUIDE] Sonic Differences Between DT770-DT990 Models & More


----------



## Stryke7 (29. Dezember 2012)

Hmm ja, neben dem Widerstand sollen sie noch ein wenig anders sein,  aber riesige Unterschiede werden es nicht sein. 

Bist du da sicher?  Ein geschlossener Kopfhörer, durch den man trotzdem was hört ist ziemlich unsinnig oder?   Ist das dann nicht halb-geschlossen?


----------



## soth (29. Dezember 2012)

Ja ich bin mir sicher und ich bin nicht der Einzige, der diese Erfahrungen gemacht hat 


			
				sai-bot schrieb:
			
		

> Gerade die geschlossenen  Kopfhörer über 200 Euro isolieren  oft gar nicht so furchtbar viel  besser als ihre offenen Kollegen. Die Isolation z.B. eines W5000 ist  nicht der Rede wert, insbesondere von außen dringen noch viele  Störgeräusche zum Hörenden. Nach außen dringt allerdings nicht so viel  wie bei einem "ganz offenen" KH.


----------



## Stryke7 (29. Dezember 2012)

Also ich persönlich kaufe gerade deshalb geschlossene Kopfhörer, weil ich keinen Umgebungslärm haben will ....


----------



## Anilman (29. Dezember 2012)

selbst wenn Offen und einen film anschaust hörst du eh nichts/kaum von der umwelt.
Mir ist es immer wichtig gewesen das die kh offen sind wegen der räumlichkeit und falls mal jemand klingelt und der film zufällig etwas leiser ist,man es gerade noch so hört.

Ich habe auch halboffene und geschlossene gehabt.Meine ohren tun nicht so weh wenn ich mal etwas laute musik höre,da sich der druck weniger auf das Trommelfell auswirkt als bei geschlossenen.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (29. Dezember 2012)

Ein sehr informativer Thread!  Da ich mir in naher Zukunft auch einen KH von Beyerdynamic zulegen will, sind eure Erfahrungen Gold wert und ich muss dann nicht extra ein Thema dazu eröffnen. Nur weiter mit dem Wissensschatz, meine Herren (und Damen)!


----------



## Ishigaki-kun (29. Dezember 2012)

Ist diese Ohm-Angabe so wichtig? Meine KHs haben nur 55 Ohm, ist das jetzt schlecht?


----------



## D@rk (30. Dezember 2012)

Nur zum Update. 
Habe jetzt die 3 KH bestellet.
DT 770 in 600 Ohm,
DT 880 in 600 Ohm und
DT 990 in 600 Ohm.
alle als edition.

Der unterschied ist so gering das es fast schon egal ist welche man bestellt. Der anpressdruck hin und her. Die beiden KH sind laut aussage von Beyer identisch aufgebaut und unterscheiden sich nur in der abstimmung minimal.

Sobald diese da sind werde ich hier ein paar fotos und ergebnisse posten.

Mfg


----------



## xXenermaXx (30. Dezember 2012)

Wenn die Unterschiede so gering sind, hättest du doch die günstigeren Pro's nehmen können? mMn waren die Unterschiede schon ganz gut hörbar.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (30. Dezember 2012)

Ishigaki-kun schrieb:


> Ist diese Ohm-Angabe so wichtig? Meine KHs haben nur 55 Ohm, ist das jetzt schlecht?



Nein, ist nicht so wichtig. Und wer´s richtig drauf hat, kann sogar komplett ohne Sound gut spielen 

Wenn ich einen Gegner hinter einer Ecke exakt orten kann und mich darauf verlasse, nimmt mich vllt. ein weiterer, lautloser Camper aus dem Spiel. Wenn ich aber generell ~drei Gegner hinter jeder Ecke vermute, bin ich auf alles gefasst  .

Mein KH hat nur 30 Ohm und Geräusche lassen sich(auch dank Soundkarte) gut orten.


----------



## D@rk (30. Dezember 2012)

Die pro konnte ich nirgendwo bekommen. Der einzigste der mir die 880&990 bestellen konnte war 150 km entfernt und das hätte ca. 2 Monate gedauert.
Darum habe ich mit einem Techniker bei thoman.de telefoniert und hab den support von beyerdynamic angeschrieben.


----------



## Stryke7 (30. Dezember 2012)

Was hat denn die Ohm-Zahl mit der Ortung zu tun ? 

Ein höherer Widerstand erlaubt nur ein etwas genaueres Klangbild.  Aber riesig sind die Unterschiede da nicht,  da gibt es doch deutlich wichtigere Faktoren.

Die Ortung, evtl mit virtuellem Surroundsound, hängt da viel eher mit einer vernünftigen Soundkarte zusammen   Und auch damit, wie gut das jeweilige Spiel das unterstützt.



@D@rk:  Ich bin sehr gespannt was dabei rauskommt   Ein direkter Vergleich von 770, 880 und 990  ist klasse,  schreibe doch am besten einen Testbericht dazu 

Kleine Anmerkung:   Der Anpressdruck der Bügel lässt in den ersten Tagen etwas nach, nach ca. 1-2 Wochen bleibt er dann konstant.  Meine waren zu Anfang etwas sehr fest am Kopf,  mittlerweile sind sie einfach perfekt 


Übrigens ist mir jetzt erst wieder eingefallen, dass ich zu meinen DT770  ja eine Rezension verfasst hatte  
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/229603-rezension-beyerdynamic-dt-770-pro-250ohm.html


----------



## D@rk (31. Dezember 2012)

Sobald die Kopfhörer ankommen, setz ich mich dran und schreibe n bericht dazu.
Nur über die feiertage wird ja leider nichts verschickt und gestern ist meine wasserpumpe im pc verreckt. Die musste ich gestern auch neu bestellen....
Also ich geh davon aus das ich ab den 07.01.13 damit anfangen kann

Gruß und einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr.


----------



## strelok (31. Dezember 2012)

Ich wünsche dir viel Spass beim Testen der Kopfhörer und eine guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.


----------



## glacios (9. Januar 2013)

Hi!
Hast du denn jetzt die Kopfhörer schon getestet. Was kannst du berichten?
Würde mich sehr intressieren.

Grüße


----------



## Stryke7 (9. Januar 2013)

glacios schrieb:


> Hi!
> Hast du denn jetzt die Kopfhörer schon getestet. Was kannst du berichten?
> Würde mich sehr intressieren.
> 
> Grüße


 
Die müssen ja erstmal geliefert werden, und eigentlich muss er denen jeweils einige tage zum einspielen geben.  wie in meinem bericht bereits beschrieben,  ändert sich der klang anfangs nochmal deutlich.


----------



## glacios (10. Januar 2013)

Jo man muss nur dran bleiben. So oft hab ich jetzt Threads gelesen von jemanden, der sich die dann bestellt hat und sich danach nie wieder gemeldet hat. So nach dem Motto: "ich hab Hilfe bekommen, wieso sollte ich das dann für euch tun?"
Dank übrigens für den Bericht. Sind nicht ganz meine Hörer (Hab sie schon getestet), aber intressant zu lesen.


----------



## glacios (16. Januar 2013)

War klar, dass sich der TE nicht mehr meldet...

Deswegen mal ein kleiner Bericht von mir, der ich gerade die beiden KH's zum Testen hier habe. Es handelt sich um die 600 Ohm Editionen.

Nur kurz was zum Design und zur Verarbeitung:
Die finde ich sehr gelungen, sowohl als auch. Obwohl hauptsächlich Plastik wirkt das ganze sehr wertig und haltbar. Beide KHs sind im Prinzip gleich aufgebaut und sehen gleich aus, nur die Ohrmuscheln  haben außen eine andere Riffelung. Der DT 990 gefällt mir imo sehr gut, besser als der 880, weil diese Lamellen sehr schnittig und modern wirken. Viel besser jedenfalls als die Bilder vermuten lassen.

Tragekomfort:
Sehr angenehm, das gilt für beide KHs. Der 990 ist etwas angenehmer, da er einen geringeren Anpressdruck hat (offen eben). Beide sind für Stunden tragbar ohne merkliche Ohrerwärmung oder Druckstellen.

Klang:
Ich bin erst seit zwei Tagen intensiv am Testen und kann noch nicht allzu viel dazu sagen. Ehrlich gesagt muss ich vorneweg sagen, dass ich mir für das Geld etwas mehr erwartet hätte, eben einen Sound, der alles in den Schatten stellt, das ich bisher gehört hab (hab ja nur ne billige 5.1 Teufel-Anlage ausm Jahr 2005). Dem ist nicht so, was hauptsächlich daran liegt, dass ich Kopfhören nicht wirklich gewohnt bin. Es fehlt das körperliche Empfinden, die Freiheit und das Schweben im Raum. Es ist eben einfach nicht so natürlich und auch wenn immer von großer Bühne oä geredet wird, so ist das wohl nur auf KHs bezogen und nicht allgemein auf das Klangerlebnis. Der Sound ist eben immer als unnatürlich zu entlarven. Er entsteht einfach im Kopf und nicht im Raum.
Was Detailtreue angeht, so kann ich den KH-Fetischisten nur zustimmen, die ist grandios. Man hört wirklich feinste Details raus, allein schon deshalb weil man sich mit KHs viel mehr auf den Sound konzentriert und nicht die Musik im Hintergrund dudeln lässt. Man ist eben durch die Abschottung viel mehr in der Musikwelt wie in einer Art Blase gefangen.
Ein Negativpunkt: Der KH braucht wirklich ausgezeichnete Musik, um zu glänzen. Die Auszeichnung "entlarvt schlechte Musik sofort" ist für mich eher ein Kritikpunkt denn positiv zu erwähnen. Oder hat jeder nur einen FLAC-Musiksammlung zu Hause?

Der Unterschied der beiden KHs ist deutlich, auch wenn sie prinzipiell immer noch die gleiche Klangcharakteristik aufweisen - trotz ganz anderer Abstimmung (klingt komisch - ich weiß). Man merkt einfach, dass es sich technisch um (fast) die gleichen KHs handelt.
Beide sind sehr aggressiv in den Höhen. Für meinen Geschmack bei vielen Liedern zu aggressiv. Bei anderen Liedern ists dagegen wieder genau richtig. Der 990 ist aber in diesem Frequenzbereich noch ne ganze Ecke aggressiver, was mir persönlich viel zu viel ist. So viel, dass es mir persönlich teilweise schon fast weh getan hat. Das führte auch dazu , dass ich den 990 nie lange aufsetzen konnte, weil meine Ohren sonst ermüdeten und schmerzten. Der 880 ist da etwas zahmer, aber bei einigen Liedern immer noch zu grell.
Das sind die Punkte, die mich an beiden KHs am meisten stören. Ich muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich im Hochfrequenzbereich sowieso sehr empfindlich bin, wenn ich da so meine Kumpels anschaue, die teilweise den Treble in der Autoanlage auf für mich völlig inakzeptable Höhen hiefen. Andere mögen das anders sehen.
Der Bass des 990 mag evtl. nicht so präzise sein wie der des 880, aber das konnte ich jetzt nicht wirklich feststellen. Was ich aber sagen kann ist, dass der Bass einfach Riesenspaß macht. Gerade bei Filmen und Spielen knallt der einfach ordentlich rein, fast schon zuviel (für einen KH). Man kanns ungefähr so sehen: was der 990 im Bass zuviel hat, das fehlt dem 880. Der hat manchmal eben einfach zu wenig Rumms. Eine Synthese beider KHs im Bassbereich wäre also ideal.
Zu guter Letzt: Die Mitten sind beim 880 ausgezeichnet gelungen, alles kommt klar und deutlich rüber. Nicht so beim 990: Die Mitten sind viel zu stark im Hintergrund, so dass Stimmen häufig zu schwach rüberkommen und gerade der für Popmusik wichtige Gesangspart, der ja häufig überhaupt erst die ganze Melodie trägt, geht unter (natürlich alles im Rahmen weniger Prozente im Vgl. zum 880).
Ich denke letztlich werde ich keinen der KHs behalten, aber wenn dann wirds der 880 werden. 
Denn auch wenn Tragekomfort, Design und der genial spaßige Bass sich bei vielen Liedern und natürlich Filmen einen gewissen Vorteil erarbeiten können, so sind doch die Mitten und vor allem die Höhen einfach leichter zu ertragen. Aber sie klingen eben immer noch nicht warm/angenehm, weshalb es wohl keiner der Beiden wird.
Grundsätzlich kann ich die allgemeine Empfehlung, die man den beiden Hörern so im Internet gibt, nicht bedingungslos unterschreiben, dafür sind die Höhenanhebungen einfach zu deutlich und für viele Menschen einfach zu spitz. Ich halte damit die BDs für Kopfhörer, die aufgrund ihres sehr speziellen Klangprofils nur auf eine spezielle Hörerschaft zugeschnitten sind - ähnlich wie dies bei AKG und Denon auch ist - und nicht für die große Allgemeinheit empfohlen werden kann. Für solche Leute ist denke ich Sennheiser eine sehr gute Alternative. KHs wie AKG weisen bspw. eine noch extremere Höhenzeichnung auf.


----------



## VoodooChile (16. Januar 2013)

@glacios
Wenn dich der Superstereoeffekt bei Kopfhörern stört teste mal den "SPL Phonitor", "SPL 2 Control" oder "Focusrite VRM Box".
Das sind Kopfhörerverstärker die den Raumeindruck von Lautsprechern simulieren und den im-Kopf-effekt abschwächen.

Das AKG KHs grundsätzlich eine extremere Höhenbetonung aufweisen als Beyerdynamic kann ich nicht bestätigen. Sowohl meinen K702 als auch den K271 MKII empfinde ich als natürlicher wie den Beyer 880 (der dafür noch direkter, "häher dran" klingt).
Wenn du nach warm/angenehm ohne übertriebene Bässe suchst könnte der K701 (bzw K702) recht gut passen.


----------



## soth (16. Januar 2013)

Dito, die AKGs besitzen keine Höhenbetonung, sondern einfach nur einen schwächeren Bass...
Das der Höhenpeak der Beyer nicht allen zusagt, mag auch stimmen, der Mehrheit gefällt es aber, was man auch an der Anzahl der Empfehlungen sieht!



glacios schrieb:


> Der Sound ist eben immer als unnatürlich zu  entlarven. Er entsteht einfach im Kopf und nicht im Raum.
> Was Detailtreue angeht, so kann ich den KH-Fetischisten nur zustimmen,  die ist grandios. Man hört wirklich feinste Details raus, allein schon  deshalb weil man sich mit KHs viel mehr auf den Sound konzentriert und  nicht die Musik im Hintergrund dudeln lässt. Man ist eben durch die  Abschottung viel mehr in der Musikwelt wie in einer Art Blase gefangen.
> Ein Negativpunkt: Der KH braucht wirklich ausgezeichnete Musik, um zu  glänzen. Die Auszeichnung "entlarvt schlechte Musik sofort" ist für mich  eher ein Kritikpunkt denn positiv zu erwähnen. Oder hat jeder nur einen  FLAC-Musiksammlung zu Hause?
> 
> Der Unterschied der beiden KHs ist deutlich, auch wenn sie prinzipiell  immer noch die gleiche Klangcharakteristik aufweisen - trotz ganz  anderer Abstimmung (klingt komisch - ich weiß).


Schon mal mit Stereocrosstalk gehört?
Das könnte dir vielleicht gefallen...



glacios schrieb:


> Ein Negativpunkt: Der KH braucht wirklich ausgezeichnete Musik, um zu  glänzen. Die Auszeichnung "entlarvt schlechte Musik sofort" ist für mich  eher ein Kritikpunkt denn positiv zu erwähnen. Oder hat jeder nur einen  FLAC-Musiksammlung zu Hause?


Also ich weiß ja nicht wo du deine Musik beziehst, bei einer klassischen CD-Sammlung ist das aber kein Problem 


Ich bezweifle übrigens, das dir die K701 gefallen werden, du könntest dein Glück aber einmal mit denn Sennheiser HD600/650 probieren...


----------



## glacios (16. Januar 2013)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten. Wie du schon richtig sagst, taugt mir der K701 gar nicht. Hab ihn zwar nur kurz im Blödmarkt Probe gehört, aber das hat mir gereicht. Es stimmt schon die Höhen sind nicht überbetont, aber mir auch aufgrund des viel zu geringen Bassbereichs einfach zu präsent und zu "kristallklar". Viel zu analytisch für mich. Der taugt imo wirklich nur für Klassik/Jazz.
Und da ich viel elektronisch höre, ist er da einfach nicht in seinem Element. 

In einem HiFi-Laden hab ich einen Sennheiser gehört (weiß leider nicht mehr welcher), der mir von der Abstimmung eigentlich ziemlich gut gefallen hat. Ich mag diese Höhen einfach nicht und Sennheiser scheint die immer etwas rauszunehmen, was für meinen Geschmack zwar nicht mehr so detailliert klingt, aber dafür wärmer und auf Dauer angenehmer. Nachteil der Sennheiser ist die billig anmutende Qualität, der geringere Tragekomfort und ja das ziemlich hässliche Design.

Was die Musik angeht: Ich habe zwar im Grunde an die 40 - 50 CDs zu  Hause, aber die verstauben langsam und sicher im Keller. Ich habe  einfach keine Lust mehr im Jahre 2013 noch auf simples CD-Wechseln  Zurückgreifen zu müssen, um ein spezielles Lied zu hören. Die HDD ist  auch nicht groß genug, um das alles als FLAC abzuspeichern, weshalb ich  viel auf MP3 und damit verbunden häufig eine geringe Soundqualität  umgestiegen bin.
Mittlerweile liegt aber auch die brach und ich konzentriere mich hauptsächlich auf Streamingdienste (youtube, spotify).

@Voodoochile
Naja was du mir empfiehlst sind KHVs die das dreifache des Kopfhörers kosten...nicht gerade eine sinnvolle Rechnung imo. Für das Geld würde ich mir dann doch viel eher entweder ausgezeichnete Stereoboxen besorgen oder nen T1/HD800 oä.
Überhaupt stehe ich einer Kopfhörervirtualisierung sehr skeptisch  gegenüber. Habs an der X-Fi getestet (CMSS 3D) und mittels ffdshow's  HRTF. Das macht mehr kaputt als dass es gut kling.
Stereocrosstalk könnte vielleicht eine Alternative sein, nur weiß ich nicht wie das funktioniert.


----------



## Stryke7 (16. Januar 2013)

Zum Thema melden des TE:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/255558-vorschlaege-sound-test-fuer-beyerdynamic.html


Hätte er aber auch mal selbst verlinken können.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (16. Januar 2013)

soth schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle übrigens, das dir die K701 gefallen werden, du könntest dein Glück aber einmal mit denn Sennheiser HD600/650 probieren...


 


oder den edlen "Geheimtipp" Philips x1 für 187 Euro aus italien(amazon.it).
Der hört sich bereits am Handy mit Mp3s ohne Verstärker verdammt gut an!
Feinste Materialien, Optik und Design, angenehme Höhen,  super Tragekomfort, tolle Mitten, satter Bass etc..


----------



## D@rk (27. Januar 2013)

Hey Leute.
Hatte die letzte zeit etwas viel zu tun.
Inner Firma drehen die alle durch und ich muss 10std pro tag machen. Bin also gut im arsch nach feierabend.
Hab mir mehrere Notzien gemacht und viel ausprobiert.
Ich versuche die kommende woche den Bericht zu schreiben.
Wusste nicht das es euch so wichtig ist das ich hier alles verlinke und berichten soll zwischen durch.

Tut mir leid.

Schönen sontag noch.
Ihr hört von mir
Gruß 
Kay


----------



## strelok (27. Januar 2013)

Nur 10 std., das beeindruckt einen Workaholic wie mich gar nicht. Probiers mal mit 13-15 std. . Is auf dauer aber nicht gut. Brauchst mich jetzt nicht beneiden.

Aber bin trotzdem schon sehr auf deine Ergebnisse gespannt.


----------



## D@rk (27. Januar 2013)

xD kk aber muss ja mit auto immer hin und zurück, bekomm das leider net bezahlt bin also für die arbeit ca 14 std unterwegs -.-  und dann noch 10 min nach hause fahren


----------



## D@rk (1. Februar 2013)

So ich will mal langsam anfangen.....

Hier sind die 3 Getesteten KH.
Der DT880


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der DT770


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der DT990


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D@rk (1. Februar 2013)

Testsystem:

*AMD Phenom II x6 1090T BE | Wakü @ 4.013GHz
Asus Crosshair IV Formula || 
E**VGA GTX 580@900/1800/2250(1113mV) Peter+2x NB PLPS*
* 8GB DDR3 G.Skill Trident 1600MHz CL7|| 
Samsung 830 256GB SSD | Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB
Benq XL2420T(120Hz)*
*|| Nvidia Vision 2|| 
Logitech G19 || Razer Mamba 2012 || 
**Asus Xonar Phoebus ||*

Nach dem ich die KH ausgepackt hatte und erstmal genau betrachtet hatte sind mir beim Aufsetzen direkt unterschiede aufgefallen.
Der DT770 ist im vergleich zu den anderen der Härteste und hat einen sehr hohen anpressdruck, der aufdauer etwas unangenem werden könnte. Die Isolation zur Ausenwelt is hier am stärksten. Man hört kaum das jemand mit einem redet. Leider musste ich aber sehr schnell merken das die Bühnendarstellung beim DT770 sehr klein ist und nicht wirklich das ist was ich suche.

Der DT880 war eigenrtlich immer so ein mittelding. Er ist weicher gewesen als der DT770 aber härter als der DT990.
Die Isolation war eigentlich gleich wie bei dem DT990, sodass man obwohl man zoggt sich unterhalten kann xD.
Die Bühnendarstellung war etwas größer aber das richtige feeling hat der mir nicht gegeben.

Der DT990 war für mich das überraschungspacket, beim ersten Aufsetzen war ich super überrascht.
Der KH war sehr leicht und ganz weich, kanns kaum beschreiben. Der DT990 ist meiner meinung nach für sehr langes tragen konzipiert. Die Isolation zur Ausenwelt ist so gut wie nicht da. Stört mich aber nicht. Die Bühnendarstellung ist einfach nur unglaublich. Egal ob BF3, Crysis2-3, CoD die Maps fühlen sich gehört riesig an.
Es macht richtig spaß damit zu Spielen aber auch Musik höhren ist einfach nur super.

Die verarbeitung der Beyerdynamic sind echt super.
Viele teile sind aus Aluminium und sehr edel gemacht. Es gibt keine scharfen kanten oder lackier läufer usw.
Alles sieht sehr Harmonisch aus und passt  super.
Das Kabel ist auch super verarbeitet und der 3,5 Stecker ist komplett Vergolded incl. Gewinde für den 6.25? stecker
Kann sein das ich mich mit den größen vertu

Alle 3 haben einen Kristall Klaren sound also konnte man nur nach geschmack vorgehen.
Die unterschiede waren nie wirklich so extrem wie man es manchmal liest mit "extrem Basslastig" usw. Alle 3 KH zu bestellen kann ich nur jedem empfehlen weil es sich von Musikstück zu Musikstück, von Spiel zu Spiel usw... anders verhält.

Ich habe verschiedenste Musikstücke ausprobiert.
Ob Hip-Hop & RnB
Pop & Rock 
Dubstep, Klassik usw eigentlich quer durch die Bank.

Getestet wurde unterandem Musik von:

Lindsey Stirling(Flac)
Michael Jackson
Usher
Chris Brown
Ellie Goulding
Beyonce
B.o.B
Foo Fighters
Gorillaz
Linkin Park
Limp Bizkit
Lil Wayne
Papa Roach
Rihanna

Spiele die Getestet worden sind:

Assassins Creed
Batman Arkham Asylum
Batman Arkham City™
Battlefield 3
Battlefield Bad Company™ 2
Borderlands
Borderlands 2
Burnout Paradise
Call of Duty - Black Ops
Call of Duty - Black Ops 2
Call of Duty - Modern Warfare 3
Crysis 2
Darksiders
Darksiders 2
Need for Speed Most Wanted
Counter-Strike Global Offensive
Counter-Strike Source

Filme (DVD/Bluray) Nur ein paar Szenen

Herr der Ringe
Harry Potter
Fluch der Karibik
R.E.D
Bank Job
Green Hornet


Es kann natürlich sein das ich was vergessen habe. 

Einstellungen wurden am anfang nicht vorgenommen.
Hatte einfach nur die Kopfhörerverstärkung eingeschaltet für 600Ohm
Die Abtastrate habe ich auf 192KHz und 24 Bits eingestellt.

Da die Kopfhörer erstmal ein paar stunden zum einspielen brauchten mit normaler Lautstärke habe ich einfach die Wochenenden mit zoggen verbracht. 
Erst nachdem die KH eingespielt waren konnte man die Leichtigkeit höhren und ich konnte anfangen mit den Testen und ein paar einstellungen.

Der DT990 ist mit Dolby einfach ein mega Spaßmacher und ich bekamm beim zoggen direkt gänsehaut.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (1. Februar 2013)

Habe ich das überlesen, aber ab welcher Soka testest du?


----------



## Metalic (1. Februar 2013)

Erste Seite 


D@rk schrieb:


> Als KV habe ich die Asus Phoebus.. 600 ohm sind möglich...


----------



## D@rk (1. Februar 2013)

Korrekt habe das testsystem oben nochmal reingeschrieben.


----------



## To4sty (1. Februar 2013)

Schon mal vielen Dank für dein Review, bin auch noch am überlegen welchen ich mir hole. 

Eine Sache muss ich aber mich anmerken: Die Kopfhörer brauchen wirklich viel Zeit zum einspielen um ihr wirkliches Potential zu entfalten, meist 200h aufwärts. Besonders der 880er soll zB in Sachen Bühne nochmal richtig zulegen.


----------



## D@rk (1. Februar 2013)

Habe jedem KH ca 8-10h einspiel zeit gegeben da ich ja nur 14 tage zeit hatte und hauptsächlich nur samstag sonntag richtig testen konnte.


----------



## MonKAY (1. Februar 2013)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Habe ich das überlesen, aber ab welcher Soka testest du?


 *Asus Xonar Phoebus *<- aus seiner Sig


----------



## Stryke7 (1. Februar 2013)

Schöner Test 

Zum Anpressdruck:  Hatten meine DT770 am Anfang auch,  das lässt aber nach ein paar Tagen etwas nach und ist dann eigentlich genau richtig.   Eigentlich sollten auch alle drei den gleichen Bügel haben, oder?


----------



## MonKAY (1. Februar 2013)

Ich hatte meine DT770 über eine Salatschüssel gezogen und über Nacht stehen lassen. Schon beim zweiten mal aufsetzen waren sie perfekt.


----------



## Stryke7 (1. Februar 2013)

MonKAY schrieb:


> Ich hatte meine DT770 über eine Salatschüssel gezogen und über Nacht stehen lassen. Schon beim zweiten mal aufsetzen waren sie perfekt.


 
Auch eine Möglichkeit 

Dabei kann man sie dann auch direkt über Nacht laufen lassen,  sie brauchen ja doch einige Betriebsstunden bis sie vernünftig klingen.


----------



## D@rk (1. Februar 2013)

Eigentlich haben alle 3 den gleichen bügel aber die wirken schon sehr unterschiedlich


----------

